# Ryobi table saw extension



## norwei (Feb 13, 2009)

Hi folks, I have a ryobi 10" table saw (model BTS12S). I need to have an extension so I can rip 20-30" plywood. Does anybody have any suggestion? I tried googling for extensions and I can't seem to find one. Is it possible to build one?

Thanks for the help in advance.


----------



## JCAHILL4 (Nov 3, 2008)

Just set up a few saw horses. I use one on the side to help support the wood and I use one or two in the rear to use as out feed tables.


----------



## norwei (Feb 13, 2009)

JCAHILL4 said:


> Just set up a few saw horses. I use one on the side to help support the wood and I use one or two in the rear to use as out feed tables.


Thanks. I went to Home Depot to ask if they have extensions and they didn't have any. So I will have to build one or like you said use saw horses.


----------



## Rivethead (Dec 26, 2008)

They do have these however. I use them with my BT3000. These come in several sizes and styles if you look around

http://www.homedepot.com/webapp/wcs...langId=-1&catalogId=10053&productId=100026516


Harbor Freight if you have one in your area:


http://search.harborfreight.com/cpisearch/web/search.do?keyword=roller+stand


----------



## norwei (Feb 13, 2009)

Rivethead said:


> They do have these however. I use them with my BT3000. These come in several sizes and styles if you look around
> 
> http://www.homedepot.com/webapp/wcs...langId=-1&catalogId=10053&productId=100026516
> 
> ...


Thanks man. There is in fact a harbor freight retail store near where I am. I will check these out.


----------

